# Topics > 5G >  5G technology, Oracle Corporation, Redwood Shores, Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Oracle Corporation

oracle.com/5g

oracle.com/industries/communications/5g-core

----------


## Airicist

Delivering the full potential of 5G

Aug 18, 2021




> Oracle Communications at MWC Barcelona—join us in an insightful virtual session with Oracle Communications and DISH Wireless for a discussion on how to deliver 5G to its full potential.

----------

